# Dexilant - 60 mg Being Overprescribed



## DexilantOD (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello,

I'm with DexilantOD, which ims to stop deceptive marketing practices by the drug company Takeda that are causing doctors to unknowingly overprescribe Dexilant to patients. Takeda has been marketing the 60 mg dose of Dexilant, which was not approved by the FDA for the treatment of GERD, acid reflux, or heartburn. Instead, patients with these conditions should be taking 30 mg of Dexilant.

If you're being prescribed 60mg doses of Dexilant for heartburn, your health could be at risk. Learn more about Takeda's deceptive marketing and practices and how you can help stop them by visiting, go to dexilantod.com or facebook.com/dexilant.od.


----------

